# Logitech Announces G9 Laser Mouse and Upgraded G15 Gaming Keyboard



## malware (Aug 1, 2007)

Logitech today introduced the newest addition to its award-winning line of G-series peripherals for PC gaming. The Logitech G9 Laser Mouse takes customization to the extreme, giving PC gamers the ability to modify nearly every part of the G9 mouse for the best personal fit, feel and performance. For even greater gameplay domination, Logitech also unveiled an upgrade to the popular Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard - now with native support from the most popular games for its exclusive GamePanel LCD screen, a backlighted 160 by 43 pixel screen that gives gamers critical information to help them win.



 

 




With the corded G9 mouse, gamers can enjoy interchangeable grips, on-the-fly dpi switching ranging from 200 dpi to 3200 dpi, full-speed USB laser tracking, an onboard-memory profiling system, weight tuning, a custom-color LED and the hyper-fast MicroGear Precision Scroll Wheel, which was introduced last year and is exclusive to Logitech. 

"Like professional athletes, PC gamers need equipment tailored to their body and their individual playing style," said Rory Dooley, Logitech senior vice president and general manager of the Control Devices business unit. "Gamers tell us over and over that they love to tweak their gear to achieve optimum performance. Nearly every dimension of the G9 Laser Mouse is customizable, allowing gamers to set up their mice exactly the way they want. Whether playing a first-person shooter game or a multi-player fantasy game, the G9 mouse, along with the newly refreshed Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard, gives PC gamers a winning combination." 

*Combining Maximum Customization, Performance*
To help gamers get the best fit, the Logitech G9 mouse features a wealth of customizable features, including two interchangeable grips: Wide-Load grip and Precision grip. Designed to deliver comfort even during the longest gaming sessions, the Wide-Load grip provides a fuller shape and soft-touch, satin feel, while the Precision grip's DryGrip technology and compact shape offer fingertip control and a surer handle for any hand. Logitech expects to offer additional grips at a later date.

For an even more comfortable feel, the G9 mouse allows for customized weight tuning and weight distribution. The innovative weight-tuning system enables gamers to choose from among hundreds of weight settings by inserting up to four additional weights in the mouse's weight tray, adding up to a maximum of 28 grams. In total, gamers can choose from eight additional weights. The spring-loaded weight cartridge fits snugly in the bottom of the G9 mouse and can be easily opened, retuned and secured in moments.

Using the new Logitech SetPoint software Version 5.0, gamers can create a number of profiles for their mouse. And with the mouse's onboard memory, gamers can take their personalized settings anywhere - it's no longer necessary to install SetPoint software on the gaming rig every time a gamer changes computers. Instead, up to five profiles - including specified keyboard macros, dpi settings and LED color settings - can be stored on the mouse for on-the-go gaming. The G9 mouse can automatically identify the saved gaming profile, or gamers can manually control the profile settings using a button located on the bottom of the mouse. Gamers can also choose from a broad range of LED colors that can be linked to each onboard profile, enabling them to coordinate the look of their mouse with their PC setup. When in use, the LED lights up to show mouse dpi and profile settings.

Unlike other gaming mice that offer a range of 400 dpi to 2000 dpi, the G9 mouse can be shifted on the fly to up to 3200 dpi for faster, more precise cursor movements, or down to as low as 200 dpi for games that require pixel-precise control. A full-speed USB connection delivers up to 1,000 reports per second for smooth tracking without cursor lag.

Finally, the G9 laser mouse features the MicroGear Precision Scroll Wheel, which Logitech introduced last year in the Logitech MX Revolution cordless laser mouse. Using a toggle mechanism on the bottom of the mouse, gamers can choose between precise click-to-click scrolling that is perfect for weapon selection, or nearly frictionless hyper-fast scrolling. 

For even more customizability, gamers can use the G9 mouse with the newly upgraded Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard. Rapidly adopted by game developers and consumers alike, the G15 keyboard's integrated LCD panel offers built-in support for popular games, including World of Warcraft, Battlefield 2142 and Quake Wars. In addition, the G15 keyboard includes a public software development kit (SDK), which allows gamers to program any game to leverage GamePanel for better performance. 

The G15 keyboard also offers six on-the-fly programmable macro keys with three modes, for a total of 18 programmable keys per game or application. This means, for example, World of Warcraft players can program the G keys to access their spells more efficiently. To provide gamers with maximum versatility, the G15 supports different combinations of keys for different games; the G15 keyboard activates game-specific settings when a programmed title is launched. And with a reduction in the number of programmable keys to six, the updated G15 keyboard is more compact in size, offering gamers more space on their desk without sacrificing performance. 

With two built-in, full-speed USB ports on the keyboard, gamers can simply plug in their mouse and headset for the ultimate gaming experience. The G15 keyboard includes backlighted keys for late-night gaming sessions and includes a game mode switch, which disables the Windows key, eliminating the inconvenience of accidentally closing a game.

*Pricing and Availability*
The Logitech G9 Laser Mouse (MSRP $99.99 U.S.) and the upgraded Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard (MSRP $99.99 U.S.) are expected to be available in September.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 1, 2007)

The G9 still looks like that 'leaked' picture that was on TPU a short while back 

I miss my Razer


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting. I'd like to see what some 3rd parties come up with for grip replacements.

I, myself, am still perfectly happy with my OCZ Equalizer, however.


----------



## Imperceptible (Aug 1, 2007)

That keyboard looks sick. The mouse isn't too bad, but I'd love to see a review about it, with the new laser, increased dpi, full speed usb etc.


----------



## malware (Aug 1, 2007)

Imperceptible said:


> That keyboard looks sick.


My thoughts exactly!
The first G15 looked kind of rubbish, but this one...this one looks great!


----------



## EviLZeD (Aug 1, 2007)

yea the new g15 looks more sleek old one was a little odd looking at first but still a great keyboard


----------



## Misiowiec (Aug 1, 2007)

Personal opinion alert here, but both units look plain ugly. I much prefer the look of my Logitech Desktop MX keyboard and G7 mouse.


----------



## VIPER (Aug 1, 2007)

Less "G" keys, and more space on the desk because of the display. Yet, it looks better than the "old" G15.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 1, 2007)

Despite my lack of interest in cosmetics for computing components and peripherals..... that does look pretty awful. 

The keyboard looks like another ripoff. Nothing special, it's been done before. Oh wait, it's got orange lettering. Ah, big revision.

Seriously, if you game and want a 'custom' key interface, use a key game board like the Claw or Fang. 

Keyboard = for typing... this isn't 1995 anymore........


----------



## VIPER (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't use the programmable keys for gaming, but for work. I don't need a Claw for that


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the ( My ) old G15 better....Mostly cause you can hide the LCD screen thus it is harder to break


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> I like the ( My ) old G15 better....Mostly cause you can hide the LCD screen thus it is harder to break


Then again, it's a moving part, thus becoming easier to break, just in a different manner.


Me, personally, am not a fan of either. I hate big keyboards. So much so, that I actually use an Apple Keyboard on my PC. Been debating picking up a Saitek Eclipse, tho.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2007)

mouse looks kinda weird,but i love the keyboard.


----------



## regan1985 (Aug 1, 2007)

i like them they kinda look like there from a 80s films like universal soldier or somthing but i think there kool


----------



## newconroer (Aug 1, 2007)

I got that 80s feeling too. I was considering buying one, then sticking it in our 80s vintage collection room we have. I could strip the Logitech logo off and say it was one of the first laser mice ever created; developed by the u.S. military, circa 1986.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2007)

the mouse is a generic shell, with optional casings (with buttons)

I guess it all depends what cases it comes with, and if its more than just the one in the pic. butt ugly too.

I am ll for that keyboard however, the original G15 had way too many F keys and therefore it was too large.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 1, 2007)

that is a pretty tough lookin mouse, looks like something out of one of the cutscenes in Doom3... lol

The new kb definitely looks better than the old one, they look shit/cheap unless its dark..


----------



## V lyx (Aug 1, 2007)

The G9 is really ugly looking, but since it's a picture it might not give it justice. The new G15 looks pretty much the same to me. I think I'll just stick with my deathadder and G15 till it breaks.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 1, 2007)

I love my G15/MX518 combo. 
The new keyboard looks nice, but there is no protection for the lcd and 1/3 the macro buttons. I use all 18 of mine just in windows. Program shortcuts, password macro's, atitool controls, it makes it easy. I would have to say this is by far my favorite keyboard to type on vs any other I have used.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 1, 2007)

The G9 Laser looks OK...if it performs good, then I'm all in for it.  But I'm with my G5 for now.

The Keyboard, however, looks fresh to death.  I would def. get that, but i don't like orange, blue is better. It would match the mouse (both G5 and G9) but not my case.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 1, 2007)

I remember 2 weeks ago when half people in here said the G9 Leaked pictures were a prank and the other half said that it was real but Logitech would make it better in appearence.
None was right


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol, it looks OK IMO.  The G5/7 still look better, but hey! If its comfortable, and works great, then why not?


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 1, 2007)

anyone want to buy my g15 for 50 bucks when the new one comes out


----------



## ktr (Aug 1, 2007)

What happened to all of the 'g' keys on the new g15? There is only 6, while the old has 18...

perhaps to reduce the size...


----------



## Chewy (Aug 1, 2007)

Im going to wait for the new steelseries keyboards.. If this g15 had blue leds I would prob go for it when its released. I dont thin the current g15 will fit right on my tray, the lcd woiuld prob easily get flipped down..


----------



## Leon2ky (Aug 1, 2007)

that is the ugliest mouse ever


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 1, 2007)

that is the ugliest mouse Ive seen from Logitech, Im sorry, I just cant get passed it. It doesnt even look comfortable, but whatever floats yalls boats.

The Keyboard looks sic though, I love the layout.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2007)

that keyboard looks pretty sssSsssSlick! I want one!!!


----------



## vlado79 (Aug 3, 2007)

Mouse is realy uuuuglyyyy
Olde G15 have better looking blue backlite.

So I`l stick to my "old G15" and good old G5


----------

